# flex driver in orlando



## KayDee (Mar 25, 2016)

any Amazon Flex driver in Orlando?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Doesn't show in Orlando yet.


----------



## Load & Go (Dec 16, 2015)

I am but no blocks until May. I did the orientation three weeks ago.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Load & Go said:


> I am but no blocks until May. I did the orientation three weeks ago.


Did they open a new warehouse in Orlando? where?


----------



## xtina87 (Apr 13, 2016)

The warehouse is by sand lake, where the ups and fed ex warehouse is.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

xtina87 said:


> The warehouse is by sand lake, where the ups and fed ex warehouse is.


Thanks! Did they started delivering through apps? like during day/eve popups and midnight?


----------



## xtina87 (Apr 13, 2016)

No it should start in May. We should have an additional training session end of april.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks so much, a friend of mine is interested in working as a Flex Driver in Orlando so I was collecting some basic info for him


----------



## xtina87 (Apr 13, 2016)

Well he can get some basic info just by signing up. Theres no commitment.


----------



## Load & Go (Dec 16, 2015)

Yup, they said May it was April last month!!! #justsaying


----------



## KayDee (Mar 25, 2016)

any one think this thing is going to start next month?


----------



## xtina87 (Apr 13, 2016)

It supose to start in may. This coming thursday should have the blocks on the app, but not sure.

You should join the facebook page for orlando amazon flex drivers


----------



## KayDee (Mar 25, 2016)

just trying to reach out to as many future Flex Driver as I can in Orlando. I know they were doing alot of onboarding last month. Maybe this will be a good forum for discussion.


----------



## xtina87 (Apr 13, 2016)

Like i said, there is a facebook page for orlando drivers.


----------



## KayDee (Mar 25, 2016)

Test deliveries will start this Friday. And regular delivery will start next week.


----------

